
Intel Unveils JavaScript Extension that Adds Parallel Processing Capabilities - DanielRibeiro
http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/09/javascript-parallel-processing
======
rorrr
Javascript has at least 2 ways to do parallel processing without any
extensions

1) Worker threads

2) WebGL shaders

Anything else has almost no chance at taking off.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Also Rhino has access to the JVM, which means it can do Parallel processing
just fine as Scala's parallel collections[1] can be used on any of these
languages.

You can even use ForkJoin Parallel Array[2] implementation, which is the
engine that powers Scala's parallel collections.

[1] [http://dcsobral.blogspot.com/2011/05/scala-29-and-
parallel-c...](http://dcsobral.blogspot.com/2011/05/scala-29-and-parallel-
collections.html)

[2] <http://www.infoq.com/news/2008/03/fork_join>

~~~
rorrr
JVM execution (a Java applet I assume) now requires a confirmation, at least
in Chrome.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
As nodejs showed us, Javascript is not limited to the browser. I've talked a
bit about it recently (it is not even limited to browser our server):
<http://bit.ly/phxe16>

